# Is this guy doing a buttwink?



## Fruity (Jan 30, 2016)

Skip to 0:11
https://youtu.be/nEQQle9-0NA



I feel kind of betrayed. For the past days IV been following this guys advice, by sitting on a chair and sticking my leg out and then doing an pelvis anterior tilt(Donald butt). What this does is lengthen the hamstrings. 

But I wonder if that is truly the case. I mean its clearly a buttwink! This guy.


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 30, 2016)

He's a jackass for having the bar racked so low. Just about have to good morning it out


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 31, 2016)

Agreed, he's a jackass


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 31, 2016)

Butt winks build character.


----------



## Fruity (Jan 31, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Butt winks build character.



This is a serious matter. Butt winks are not an addressed issue, and even people as fit as that guy are doing it. 

I don't hate him!, because he does have good advice. But to think he'd upload a video of him buttwinking is just to much to handle.


----------



## Milo (Jan 31, 2016)

This topic is flavor of the month for YouTube fitness "trainers". Every channel has a topic on this and they all regurgitate the same bullet points. Nothing new to see here.


----------



## Fruity (Jan 31, 2016)

Milo said:


> This topic is flavor of the month for YouTube fitness "trainers". Every channel has a topic on this and they all regurgitate the same bullet points. Nothing new to see here.



Are we on the same page? How would you eliminate butt wink?


----------



## Milo (Jan 31, 2016)

Widen stance and don't atg squat.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 31, 2016)

This guy is a joke. Another stupid video that doesn't teach you anything new.


----------



## snake (Feb 1, 2016)

widehips71 said:


> He's a jackass for having the bar racked so low. Just about have to good morning it out



I almost stopped right there but checked out when I saw the METS folding chair.


----------

